# club for the promotion of tobacco lovers



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Gentlemen,

It is in unity that a collection of many voices are heard,or it is in money that one voice is heard. Since it seems none of us are lobbiests and as individuals we are being ignored I suggest we start a program,a club,a social order in our society comprised of those who choose to have tobacco in our lives. We fund it through a monthly donation and we elect a leader who has the time and knowledge to carry out their duties.

By banding together to include cigarette lovers,pipe lovers,chewing tobacco lovers,and cigar lovers we would be able to collectively speak with one voice and with enough people backing us to make a serious difference. Through funding we would be able to send our leader to speak with the "many" people higher in the government food chain who happen to smoke cigars and pipes.In effect,we make our own lobbiest who will persue our interests in government.

What do you guys think? We have access to B&M's,cigar rooms etc in which to advertise,we have forums and the internet.And like a small snowball that begins rolling down a hill it will collect weight and legitimacy as it continues it's roll and collects more as it goes.

First,we need a club/group name,then we need a few souls to speak up and agree to join.Then we move forward and begin recruiting others.When possible we elect a leader and settle the matter of funding whether through monthly club fees or through local neighborhood fund drives or both. Perhaps a member magazine,perhaps a member card can be had eventually.

As a group we could push for member tobacco discounts as well.This can be done,it can start now with a simple agreement to join and help promote this thing.A simple answer saying i'm in.


----------



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm quite sure there's already something like this. CRA?.
Instead of alot of little groups, how about one big group?


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

doublebassmusician said:


> I'm quite sure there's already something like this. CRA?.
> Instead of alot of little groups, how about one big group?


Exactly Chris,

A lot of small clubs won't do much.What is needed is one country wide club of tobacco lovers to include all forms of tobacco with everyone together as one unified voice.

Unfortunately,did you notice.....not one person spoke up and said,"i'm in". This is why our country is where it is today and why it's going where it's going.Like sheep being led to slaughter people go where the butcher leads.


----------



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe everyone thinks that it's gone too far and nothing can be done to change people's minds.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm in but most ain't.


----------



## AK Hal (May 16, 2009)

I am one of few in this immediate vicinity, but there are many in my home state that agree whole heartedly!


----------

